# Basket Case Raleigh SUPERBE...



## HARPO (Oct 2, 2018)

I just picked this one up last night off of Craigslist here on Long Island. The seller, a very nice guy, had been listing the bike at $250...then $200. With only a few photos, I emailed him and told him to look at the rear hub to determine the date, which he did, and found it to be September, 1970. He thanked me and that was that.

A few days later I emailed him back to say that given the condition of the photos he showed, he was off on the price. Missing the correct seat and a grip...no key...not sure if the Dynohub worked or even if it went through the gears. Paint and chrome, of course, was obvious to him.
He told me it had been given to him about 15 years ago from a friend with a terminal illness, and although he never rode it, he kept it out of friendship. So years after being kept in a damp garage, it languished untouched, and turned into its present state. He had no idea as to value, but took a shot, hoping someone would rescue it as he couldn't bare to send it to the scrap heap. When I emailed him with some of my Raleigh's, he said that he was hoping someone like me would get the bike and do something with it. Over the phone he even mentioned just giving it away, but wanted me to come take a look at it. I agreed, took a 45 minute ride and brought it home. He was happy it wasn't going to a landfill, and I offered him at least $20 (good for the two pumps at least), which he said to me "Are you sure?" knowing what I was in for to bring it back to life.  

What you see in the photos is what I'll be starting with. I have extra fenders, saddle, etc. so I hope all works out. Oh...the Dynohub works! Spun the front wheel and on came the light. Hopefully I'll be as lucky with shifting and some of the paint and chrome. Time will tell!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 2, 2018)

A few more shots...


----------



## juvela (Oct 2, 2018)

-----

Thanks for posting; looks like you've really got your work cut out for you this time!  

Question for the wetlands avian mavens -

In looking at a Haden catalogue from the mid-1950's the other day noticed that they were a fabricator of tubular crowns.  Were they what was employted by TI or did they use something from another manufacturer?  

Did Haden produce the special version with the lock as well?  It was not illustrated in the catalogue I viewed.

Thanks for any information.   

-----


----------



## bikiba (Oct 2, 2018)

i think you did fantastic for $20... i wld have have paid $50. def will come back to life. tht is just dirt and some surface rust.

question - why is there 2 pumps? a backup?


----------



## HARPO (Oct 2, 2018)

bikiba said:


> i think you did fantastic for $20... i wld have have paid $50. def will come back to life. tht is just dirt and some surface rust.
> 
> question - why is there 2 pumps? a backup?




The one pump is the original Raleigh...the other is a very nice SILCA IMPERO pump made in Italy. As to why the two? Beats me...

I started cleaning this already, and some of the paint and chrome are coming back very nicely, thanks to WD-40 and 0000 steel wool and a brass brush...all used ever so gently!!!. Polishing and waxing should really do the trick when I get to that point.
I have a rear fender for it and a correct saddle for when the time comes, but that will be quite a while. Disassembly will take place shortly, so that will give a better indication as to what I'm really in for.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 2, 2018)

Disassembly going nicely...some paint and chrome looking good!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 2, 2018)

BTW...Dynohub date matches the Sturmery-Archer date...


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 3, 2018)

Nice save.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 3, 2018)

That’s awesome, 69-70 Superbe’s are great bikes!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 4, 2018)

I figured out why there were two holes in the rear fender in that spot. Look closely at my first photo...one of the fender braces is missing! How the heck someone removed it is beyond me, but the vacant holes allowed water/dampness to remain and begin the rotting process.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 7, 2018)

OK, here she (he) is...cleaned up as well as it's going to be...with some parts changed out.

I needed to replace the rear wheel as the original was to stiff, and I wasn't going to attempt to take it apart. Instead, I had a 1973 sports donor bike purchased a while ago for another Sports I needed a couple of parts for. 
So, on from that bike went the rear wheel...rear fender (original was missing a brace)...some clips...dried out original but matching tires...and Brooks saddle. I'm still missing a grip, but I think I have one stashed away that I still need to look for to complete it.

I knew the chain needed to be replaced, so after taking these photos I rode the bike down the block and "snap" went the chain. Another piece to get to replacing...maybe from that donor bike

Still glad I saved it from possibly going to the dump (_and yes, the headlight works!!_), so this will be an around town bike for a while. $20 well spent on a fun project.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 7, 2018)

nice. you need to send the seller a picture.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 7, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> nice. you need to send the seller a picture.




That's exactly what I promised him when I took it home. I hope he'll be happy with what I've done to it.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 8, 2018)

I sent pics to the seller and he was very happy with the way it came out. It ended up with both of us being happy!


----------



## bikiba (Oct 8, 2018)

really nice!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2018)

Glad you got her, I woulda bought for the 28" wheels.


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 8, 2018)

Really nice work, beautiful bike. Feels great to save one.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 9, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Glad you got her, I woulda bought for the 28" wheels.




The wheels are 26'', not 28''. That size would be on a DL-1, which I also happen to own.


----------



## juvela (Oct 9, 2018)

-----

Wonderful work, thank you for posting!  

When you write "...rear wheel too tight..."  are you referring to seized spoke nipples or something to do with the SA hub?

-----


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2018)

HARPO said:


> The wheels are 26'', not 28''. That size would be on a DL-1, which I also happen to own.




some (liar) told me if it was a Superbe, it was 28"
also, is it pronounced Super bee or Superb ?


----------



## HARPO (Oct 9, 2018)

bricycle said:


> some (liar) told me if it was a Superbe, it was 28"
> also, is it pronounced Super bee or Superb ?




I used to pronounce it Super Bee...until I found out that Superb is correct pronunciation. Apparently the English (_Raleigh folks_) added the letter "e" to the end to make it look more proper.

Attached is my DL-1 with the 28'' wheels...and of course Rod Brakes, another feature of these bikes.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 9, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Wonderful work, thank you for posting!
> 
> ...




Tight meaning that the wheel won't spin freely. I added oil to the hub in hopes of loosening possibly something inside, but to no avail. At some point I'll see if there's anything on the outer ring doing it, but I really wanted to get it out to ride down the street. 

Still some rust cleaning to do on some of the chrome, but that's minor. And I've now attached a newer chain, so all is well. Just need to find that elusive hand grip I'm pretty sure I have...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2018)

HARPO said:


> I used to pronounce it Super Bee...until I found out that Superb is correct pronunciation. Apparently the English (_Raleigh folks_) added the letter "e" to the end to make it look more proper.
> 
> Attached is my DL-1 with the 28'' wheels...and of course Rod Brakes, another feature of these bikes.
> 
> ...



that's a beauty!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 9, 2018)

I guess I just love the Raleigh and Rudge bikes...


----------



## rhenning (Oct 10, 2018)

Superb.  Roger


----------



## Sven (Oct 30, 2018)

Very nice collection.

I watched a video on the Raleigh bicycle. From there , I learned the English pronounce Raleigh....ral-ly (like the gathering of people)..not Raw-lee (like the capitol of North Carolina).
And today I learn that their Superbee is Superb, not Super bee (like our Dodge)
I guess that  phrase "you say po-tay-toe, I say po-taw- toe"  really does come into play.

Anyway enough of that...
Great job on your project . It came out fabulous.


----------

